# Gentoo 3.8.13 with r8101 issue

## wylls

Hello,

I am trying to install gentoo on a Toshiba laptop C870 with a LiveCD.

No problem to install the kernel, and the computer boots normally.

I have one problem with net.eth0, it doesn't want to start, it says : "net.eth0 does not exist ...".

I have supposed that the drivers is not set. 

I have downloaded from realtreak webiste and install it.

When I use lsmod, it says that the modules is loaded, but net.eth0 still not working.

I have already try with r8169, but same result.

For set net.eth0, I have followed the hankbook instructions:

```

ln -s net.lo net.eth0

rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

Here is the result of lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)

```

Maybe I have forgot something obvious, but after 10-15 hours of searching I am asking for some help !

Thanks for your reply.

----------

## Jaglover

Your interface is not eth0, try ifonfig -a to see how it is named. Why it is not eth0? No comment ...

----------

## wylls

Hello,

Here is the result of ifconfig -a when it boots on the livecd:

```
eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.38  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::4e72:b9ff:fed1:42e6  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 4c:72:b9:d1:42:e6  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 13382  bytes 3413679 (3.2 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 10  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1068  bytes 96516 (94.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 737  bytes 13266 (12.9 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 737  bytes 13266 (12.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Here is the net file :

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.102 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

```

----------

## Jaglover

You need to run ifconfig -a from your installation, not liveCD.

----------

## wylls

Here is the result:

```
lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

----------

## Jaglover

Can you post lspci -nnk output for your NIC.

----------

## wylls

Here is the result:

```

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05) 

Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems DEvice [1179:fb46]

Kernel driver in use: r8169

Kernel modules: r8169, r8101

```

----------

## Jaglover

I assume this is from liveCD? If you do not see kernel driver loaded from your own kernel then you missed r8169 in kernel configuration.

----------

## wylls

No, this is from my gentoo install.

I have set r8169 in my kernel configuration, and also install the r8101.

But eth0 does not work,it continues to say:

```

ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

Ensure that you have loaded the correct module for your hardware

ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

```

I have tried ifconfig -a and now i have a new result three interfaces:

```

emp3s0: flags .....

lo: flags: ....

sit0: flags: .....

```

I have never seen that, do you have an idea ?

----------

## Jaglover

emp3s0 is your interface (that used to be eth0), just use it everywhere in configuration instead of eth0.

----------

## wylls

I have tried with emp3s0, but it says the same error message.

I have create a new symbolic link with emp3s0 and change my /etc/conf.d/net file.

I have forgot someting for switch from eth0 to emp3s0 properly ?

----------

## wylls

I have check dmesg with grep eth0, and I saw that it is udev who changes eth0 to emp3s0.

Maybe my problem comes from that.

I have never used udev, there is something to do for use my NIC correctly ?

----------

## wylls

It works !

I have finally found the problem, and it is me !

The interface name is enp3s0, not eMp3s0....

Thanks Jaglover for your help.

----------

